#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  Who is your favourite film actor in cinema industry?

## Prasath

HI guys,
My favourite actors are vijay and surya i like their styles and attidude and I love their acting, I never miss to watch their movies. So guys share your favourite actor here. Thank you guys.

----------


## Bhavya

> HI guys,
> My favourite actors are vijay and surya i like their styles and attidude and I love their acting, I never miss to watch their movies. So guys share your favourite actor here. Thank you guys.


Vijay is my favorite too. But I love sharuk khan as well he is the king of romance. Love all his movies. I love his pairing with kajol. They are magical jodi  :love:

----------


## elena125

Tom Cruise is my favorite actor in cinema. His acting and dialogue delivery amazing.

----------


## Bhavya

> Tom Cruise is my favorite actor in cinema. His acting and dialogue delivery amazing.


Agree, Tom Cruise is one of those versatile actors in Cinema

----------

